# Are long rides (45+) ever auto-queued?



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

If so, do they come with a long ride notification? Or is it silently snuck in?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

yes


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Yes to which question?


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

They could have added a long trip notification to the stacked ping anytime they liked. They could have added the direction. The fact that they haven't proves that they don't give a crouching tiger flying about the drivers.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I have gotten stacked 300 mile rides with no notification.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I guess I jinxed myself or something; just ended up getting a very undesirable long trip, 66 minutes, queued second ride of a three-ride streak, and 12h clock runs out before the end of the long ride, making me lose the streak, guaranteeing me a deadhead at the lovely "personal miles" rate of $0.38+tax/mi in this Flex Scam rental           

I don't think a worse combination of conditions could be put together


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Just park and sleep in the car for six hours. If you are very lucky it can stack a ride at the end of your long one so you get your third ride. 
I had one night where it kept stacking rides past 12 hours until I had been on 16 hours.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Yes to which question?


both


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Sorry you had a bad experience on Lyft. Do you ever have any good one's though? Lyft used to be awesome for me, i'd do it up in FL then PA. Now it's a nightmare of red tape in PA though. They want an inspection and stuff : (


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Stupid app thinks I'm still eligible for a streak, after kicking me off at 12h. Maybe I am? About to test out in a min


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Wow streak picked up where I left off.

I finally got gold, but queued rides don't show info, or at least I can't seem to get anything out of them


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

NewLyftDriver said:


> If so, do they come with a long ride notification? Or is it silently snuck in?


Silently snuck in in my case.
I simply tell my passenger the trip is to long and I have to cancel.
The other thing I do is offer to take them say 20 minutes toward there detination then drop them off in a safe place until there next ride comes.
Every bonus is based on # of rides not length of rides.
So long rides actually hurt drivers in 2021.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Turns out streaks can be picked up where left off if you get kicked off due to max hours


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Turns out streaks can be picked up where left off if you get kicked off due to max hours
> 
> View attachment 616268


Wow !!! 
I have not gotten that max hour warning in years not even close.
Your hard core !!!!


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Jimmy44 said:


> Wow !!!
> I have not gotten that max hour warning in years not even close.
> Your hard core !!!!


He's going to help Lyft get into profit. Then they will show him their loyalty by dumping him for an autonomous vehicle.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

If I don't do it, somebody else will, can't stop the inevitable


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> He's going to help Lyft get into profit. Then they will show him their loyalty by dumping him for an autonomous vehicle.


We won't see them in our lifetime maybe ever.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

NewLyftDriver said:


> If I don't do it, somebody else will, can't stop the inevitable


Hey keep up the good work !!!


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Jimmy44 said:


> We won't see them in our lifetime maybe ever.


Autonomous cars? May I introduce you to Cruise and Waymo in San Francisco. There's spinning cylinders every 2 and a half blocks you journey.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Spinning cylinders? What does that mean?


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Spinning cylinders? What does that mean?


The cylinders. On top of autonomous vehicles. They spin. Come on, Loch Ness.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

They're not cylindrical


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

What shape is a lidar sensor then? What is it that you see?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

They're semi conical with a flat top in my eyes


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Autonomous cars? May I introduce you to Cruise and Waymo in San Francisco. There's spinning cylinders every 2 and a half blocks you journey.


The transportation industry is reasponsable for 8.9% of the jobs in this country. It's not just Uber and Lyft. That is a lot of jobs to replace.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> The transportation industry is reasponsable for 8.9% of the jobs in this country. It's not just Uber and Lyft. That is a lot of jobs to replace.


Those jobs won't be replaced - truck driving is basically the last thing that non-college graduate, unskilled, males can do in substantial numbers to earn a semi-decent living, and when the robotrucks come online, that's that. The government will have to come up with a real life version of Vonnegut's "Reeks and Wrecks" for those guys.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

@Grand Lake I confirmed today that turning on Last Ride after accepting the first ping in the streak works. I'm thinking it has to be before you arrive / pick up, however, but that's just a guess.

After the first ride is completed, you will be taken offline, and you get to see the second ping details if your account has the credentials to do so


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Grand Lake said:


> Those jobs won't be replaced - truck driving is basically the last thing that non-college graduate, unskilled, males can do in substantial numbers to earn a semi-decent living, and when the robotrucks come online, that's that. The government will have to come up with a real life version of Vonnegut's "Reeks and Wrecks" for those guys.


I don't think the government is going to decide which companies and businesses will be allowed to use autotomic vehicles and which can't. I think Lennon and Stalin tried that and it didn't work to well.


----------

